# Chesapeake "Hot Spot"



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

First off, Hi, I'm Kevin, just joined up..

I did a search and couldnt come up with anything (I know how much the "OG's" hate answering repeated questions) but I would like more information about the Chesapeake "hot spot".. I know you have to have a boat (Which I do-1969 Grrady White 17ft Tri-Hull) but I'm not exactly sure how to get to it..

So my question is this: Where is it? And where do I launch the boat at to get to it? 

I also heard rumoprs about you cant eat the fish that you catch there.. Any truth to this?

Thanks for the help


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

are you talking about the hot ditch in chesapeake?? or a "hot spot" in the bay?? if you are talking about the hot ditch send me a private message and ill explain it all to you in full detail


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

You have a PM sir..


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

back at ya


----------

